# PS4 press conference



## Taralack (Feb 20, 2013)

Surprised there isn't already a thread about this here. I'm lazy to format this post nicely so have a link to /r/games' PS4 thread: http://np.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/18www5/official_rgames_playstation_2013_event_thread/
Kotaku also has some good stuff on it: http://kotaku.com/ps4/

Stuff I was surprised by? 

Diablo 3 release announcement on PS3/4. It was undoubtedly inevitable, I just wasn't expecting it at this particular event. 
No reveal whatsoever of the console itself, or price, or release date. The controller is meh. 

Exciting stuff -

More Watch Dogs gameplay! It looks like AC in a modern/light sci-fi setting, which really grinds my gears in the best way possible. 
A tiny bit of gameplay in the new Destiny trailer. The guns are sounding very much like Bungie guns, and there was a split second pan of what looks like a raid boss. (if what they're saying is true and raids are an actual thing) Now we just need footage of people actually shooting things. 

Interesting stuff -

That guy talking about using the Move for 3d sculpting. The bit at the end was... weird, but if what he's saying is true, then I'd like to see a demo of someone actually using it to sculpt. Showing timelapses of people sculpting doesn't really tell me whether it's done using the Move or using the regular digital tools. 
Unreal Engine 4 is looking impressive as usual. 

At this rate I might have to get a PS4 before whatever the new Xbox is! Ball is in your court now, Microsoft.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 21, 2013)

While I'm pleased with the results of the tech, I still won't be getting one, just like the PS3, unless sony coughs up some games I care about. This far they haven't with the PS3.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2013)

DAMMIT. I knew I forgot something and that was to watch this live.
As much as I like Sony, playstations will have to wait. PC is still more powerful and keeps up with the times better than consoles.
I do want to see what they came up with though. They mentioned something about making new ways to connect and communicate with your friends.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> PC is still more powerful and keeps up with the times better than consoles.



While I agree with you, I personally feel that keeping up with PC tech is a lot more expensive and time consuming than just buying a console. My own track record of computers is pretty bad, and I have absolutely zero faith of being able to just - for once - buy a new game and be able to run it without it giving me any trouble. 

So until the day PCs are able to be truly plug and play, I'm afraid I'll have to continue sitting in the console boat for now. :T


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> While I agree with you, I personally feel that keeping up with PC tech is a lot more expensive and time consuming than just buying a console. My own track record of computers is pretty bad, and I have absolutely zero faith of being able to just - for once - buy a new game and be able to run it without it giving me any trouble.
> 
> So until the day PCs are able to be truly plug and play, I'm afraid I'll have to continue sitting in the console boat for now. :T


Nothing wrong with console gaming and yes, updating a PC can and most likely will be more expensive than consoles, but we get better graphics and in my opinion, sharper and better controls.
Getting a console just because it's easy is probably one of the main reasons why people get them and I understand. My rig is getting tad dated and I have to wonder if I can run a game when I see it on the shelf or on steam so I share your mindset on this.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 21, 2013)

I game on consoles just becase i cant afford the PC parts and plus im a complete IT spastic when it comes to the technical bits. I feel guilty because my parents got me an up to date graphics card for my PC for christmas, they said it cost a lot and so should be good enough but i cant bring myself to tell them there are all the other computer parts needed aswell 

As for this PS4 stuff looks good so far, although i have ZERO trust in them after the "real in game graphics" footage they pulled off in the Vita trailers, Mortal Kombat looked just liked the PS3 version in the "release" trailer, then the actual game is not much better than a psp.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> PC is still more powerful and keeps up with the times better than consoles.



True. Kind of. You still have to pay a LOT for a high end PC. And if you want to make us of it's ability to keep up with the time you have to keep dumping money into it.
I'd rather buy a new console for ~500 bucks every 5 to 6 years and constantly be able to play games without having to upgrade anything.
I don't NEED the best graphics. I don't want to worry about upgrading my setup all the time JUST so that I can play games. I just want to play games.

As for the conference... They did the exact opposite of what I expected. I expected them to show the console, a few games and a release window today and then during E3 the price, final release dates and a buttload of games.
What I saw today didn't exactly blow me away and it didn't answer a whole lot of my questions.

They did reveal the specs though! A very impressive machine, to say the least. But I don't see them releasing it under 400â‚¬/$500.
What surprised me is the bluetooth connectivity though. Only bluetooth 2.1 even though the latest Sony smartphones already have 4.0? Bluetooth is no big deal for me at all and I never use it but seeing an old standard like this on an all new console does strike me as very weird.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd only be interested when they use the technology to do something that they haven't done before in a game, rather than just make it prettier.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'd only be interested when they use the technology to do something that they haven't done before in a game, rather than just make it prettier.



That is why I am interested in the touch pad and the Move implementation inside of the controller. Sony devices had touchpads before but it'll be interesting to see how they do it in this case.
And being able to track the controller instead of a glowing dildo sounds neat as well, to me it sounds like a good mix between traditional gamepad and motion controls. We will just have to wait and see what the devs are doing with it. I'm sure that Mediamolecule will come up with something neat for example^^


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 21, 2013)

System looks like shit.  Can't wait to buy one on launch.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks pretty good. Maybe I'll get it some day, depending on price and the games available.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought Sony was expecting the PS3 to have a 10-year lifespan?  (Hmm ... well, they did introduce it in 2006....)


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 21, 2013)

I never had a PS system to begin with so not a major interest. BUT I did some of the stuff shown...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2013)

It depends if there are any games in the PS$ library that interest me...AND if the disk-lock rumor isn't true.

I'll just stick to upgrading my rig for PC gaming.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Nothing wrong with console gaming and yes, updating a PC can and most likely will be more expensive than consoles, but we get better graphics and in my opinion, sharper and better controls.


The controls that come standard on a PC and those that come standard on a console are, much more often than not, mutually exclusive.



Rheumatism said:


> System looks like shit.


I wish people would stop saying that ... I can never figure out whether they mean "good shit" or "bad shit", or whether shit is a natural part of their nutritional needs.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> AND if the disk-lock rumor isn't true.



sony has confirmed that it will not lock out used games
http://www.joystiq.com/2013/02/21/sony-ps4-can-play-used-games/

of course, given their track record with promises (otherOS, anyone?), who knows?


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I wish people would stop saying that ... I can never figure out whether they mean "good shit" or "bad shit", or whether shit is a natural part of their nutritional needs.



Shit is a term of affection with me.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 22, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> I wish people would stop saying that ... I can never figure out whether they mean "good shit" or "bad shit", or whether shit is a natural part of their nutritional needs.



When something is "the shit", then it's good. If it's "shit", then it's bad.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 22, 2013)

They announced that the dualshock 3 pad of the PS3 will be incompatible with the PS4... SHOCKING, I KNOW! I still had hopes that it wouldn't be the case though.
They claim that they made this decision because the new pad has the touchpad, the share button, that LED thingy and is working on a different frequency.
I call bullshit though. Not all games use the touchpad, the old select button on the dualshock 3 could have been used as a share button, it would be possible to make the new console compatible to the old frequency and not all games will use that glowy LED thingy.
At this point I really am just bitching, but the dualshock 3 was very expensive as far as controllers go. Wanna play games on the PS4 with your three friends? Better make sure you have the extra cash when you buy the PS4! :c


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> share button



hahaha what


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 22, 2013)

Aden said:


> hahaha what



For recording stuff and/or streaming directly to Ustream. As in entirely useless for me.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Feb 22, 2013)

I think i'll pass on the PS4, Just feel like anything gaming capability to put basically it can do my PC can do too.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> For recording stuff and/or streaming directly to Ustream. As in entirely useless for me.



Ah. I was worried they were adding twitter/facebook bullshit _everywhere_ like everyone seems to be doing these days


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Aden said:


> Ah. I was worried they were adding twitter/facebook bullshit _everywhere_ like everyone seems to be doing these days



"Tweeting my headshot"


----------



## Fernin (Feb 23, 2013)

Watchdogs looks sweet, though I confess I am hoping it'll be multiplatform as I'm likely going to getting MS's console instead of Sony's.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 23, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Watchdogs looks sweet, though I confess I am hoping it'll be multiplatform as I'm likely going to getting MS's console instead of Sony's.



It will be, but I believe Sony holds the rights to release it on PS3/PS4 before the other consoles.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 23, 2013)

Aden said:


> Ah. I was worried they were adding twitter/facebook bullshit _everywhere_ like everyone seems to be doing these days



They actually are from what I have seen  The social aspect of this thing seems to be massive...
I just wanna play me some games! I don't need all that bullshit XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2013)

PS4 has no games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> PS4 has no games.



PS4 doesn't even have a console yet :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> True. Kind of. You still have to pay a LOT for a high end PC. And if you want to make us of it's ability to keep up with the time you have to keep dumping money into it.
> I'd rather buy a new console for ~500 bucks every 5 to 6 years and constantly be able to play games without having to upgrade anything.
> I don't NEED the best graphics. I don't want to worry about upgrading my setup all the time JUST so that I can play games. I just want to play games.



I don't know if that's true anymore. In earlier days of PC gaming I remember seeing people having to upgrade constantly. A lot of them don't need it so much. You can for the most part tweak the settings and still play games. There's also a rather large market of games to play. Not everyone needs the AAA titles and many other games that aren't so resource intensive come out all the time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 23, 2013)

No backwards capability?
Naw, I'll think I'll pass.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 23, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> No backwards capability?
> Naw, I'll think I'll pass.



Because you buy a new console to play your old games on right? Games that you already own the console they were released on in the first place, right?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 23, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Because you buy a new console to play your old games on right? Games that you already own the console they were released on in the first place, right?


I don't care if they emulate the old PS3 games either digitally. I'm not paying again for a game I already have.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> I don't care if they emulate the old PS3 games either digitally. I'm not paying again for a game I already have.




..... but you've already got them for the PS3. You don't have to pay for them again, you just need to hook up your soon-to-be old PS3 to a TV and play.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 23, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> ..... but you've already got them for the PS3. You don't have to pay for them again, you just need to hook up your soon-to-be old PS3 to a TV and play.



Well, some people just don't want to have all their old consoles hooked up to their TV or as a giant stack in the closet^^
That is what I liked about the Wii for example. Want to play a GC game? Just pop it in and play it. Although the Wii is probably a bad example because it was basically just an overclocked Gamecube...

I don't really blame them though. I mean, even the PS3 had problems with emulating PS2 games. The first versions of the PS3 essentially had a full PS2 built inside of it! All the guts were there. You can download some PS2 games now and play them on the PS3 but I'm sure they are modified. They have to be, otherwise the selection of games would be bigger.

Personally I would be happy if the PS4 could play PS1 and PS2 games. Then I would just need two consoles to play games from all four generations. I could live with that! :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2013)

The only argument I can see to the backwards compatibility is that eventually the PS3 is gonna die (I'm referring to the console/hardware - not a discontinuation). The hope is that the newer system could play the older games. Also that people will probably want to make space and not have a cluckfuster of consoles hooked up to his/her entertainment center.


----------



## Azure (Feb 23, 2013)

oh look another 5 year, minimally modifiable, inevitably buggy, proprietary software laden, middling graphic piece of shit. ill pass and stick with my computer, it already has better graphics and more playability than any console will ever have ever.


----------



## Dizrawr (Feb 23, 2013)

CONTROLLLLERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Nothing about the look of the console, just a few demos, a lot of talking, and the controller


----------



## Percy (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, it's definitely not something I'll get right away. I'd have to see if it'll live up to its hype before I'd even consider buying one.
And even then, I'd probably still prefer the PC to it, unless the PS4 has some really nice features.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

To be honest, so long as the graphics look as good or better than the Xbox 360's and PS3's, I'll happy with any new console. And to me, the tech demos and trailers Sony showed at the press conference look amazing, even if it wasn't as big as a graphical jump as it was from PS2 to PS3, or Xbox to Xbox 360. That said however, I'll wait to see what the price is and what the launch games are. Those are the most important parts in the success of a games console.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2013)

So what were the amazing games?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So what were the amazing games?



I dunno. Some of them looked pretty cool, and Watchdogs looks awesome but that doesn't count as it isn't exclusive to the PS4. But I meant they looked, to me, amazing in the graphics department, not in terms of gameplay. I'll wait until E3 to make up my final opinions on the console. Right now I'm just open to the idea of it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2013)

Honestly I kinda wish they'd quit making semi cocktease but creating pessimistic press conferences. It's like showing a house built like the ones they use for movies, half the back cut out. 

I'm just saying it's nice it can make a game look pretty, but consoles are for gaming and they should remember to showcase that first THEN all the other neat stuff it can do.


----------



## Golden (Feb 23, 2013)

I always thought that my xbox would be my last console, but I'll probably buy a PS4 just for Destiny and Watch Dogs because fuck it. Screw MS and their registration bullshit.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So what were the amazing games?



They showed a live playing of a new Killzone and a trailer for a game called Deep Down from capcom (aka Dragons Dogma 2). Those were pretty cool.

Honestly the press conference was mostly just aimed towards saying "yes, it's true! Here is the new console and its specs and some examples of what it can do". Because if they didn't do it soon everything was going to be leaked eventually anyway... they had had a lot more leaked recently than compared to microsoft's project durango...

They're saving the bulk of information for E3 (i.e. launch games, price)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2013)

Zydala said:


> They're saving the bulk of information for E3 (i.e. launch games, price)



Well I know that E3 is the bread and butter and gaming. I've attended those prior as press. I'm just saying that these days the consoles seem to advertise less about gaming and more at 'Shiny" and that's really a disappointment. This is regardless of whether or not things were going to be leaked. It's like advertising a stereo in a car system, than seeing if the car can actually drive.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I'm just saying that these days the consoles seem to advertise less about gaming and more at 'Shiny" and that's really a disappointment. This is regardless of whether or not things were going to be leaked. It's like advertising a stereo in a car system, than seeing if the car can actually drive.




I'd have to agree with you there. The only company I can think of that shows more gameplay instead of hardware in their ad campaign are Nintendo. They haven't even officially stated the specs of the Wii U, whereas Sony gave the basic hardware specs on day one of the announcement of the PS4. The only bad thing is that's kind of backfired on Nintendo - in my school, people think of Nintendo as "that shitty company with the crap graphics and kiddy games", to which I reply "shitty company? Oh no, they ain't. Crap graphics? Go look at Skyward Sword. Kiddy games? You should play Metroid Prime."


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2013)

Well yes the games always win the console war eventually, but the bulk of what will/would sell consoles might not even come out until after launch. Almost always does; the beginning life of a console is slow these days. What's going to _initially_ sell the new console - not just to consumers but to developers too - IS the shiny stuff. What makes the console stand out from the others? What can game designers put in that will enhance the gaming experience?

IMO the problem that eventually plagued the last gen of consoles is games - the fact that they would all come out universally. At least for 360 and PS3. By the end there was very little exclusivity in titles and when people would come into my store and ask which one to get, I'd usually shrug and go "well do you want a blu-ray player or do you want to pay 60 bucks a year for a better multiplayer experience?" Rarely ever did exclusive games/series come into play, because there was only maybe half a dozen on both, and they usually had comparative ones. The biggest exceptions would probably be Halo, Gears, Uncharted and God of War. If you wanted one of those four titles the choice was clear, but then again you'd know what you wanted and wouldn't be asking me which one to get.



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I'd have to agree with you there. The only company I can think of that shows more gameplay instead of hardware in their ad campaign are Nintendo. They haven't even officially stated the specs of the Wii U, whereas Sony gave the basic hardware specs on day one of the announcement of the PS4. The only bad thing is that's kind of backfired on Nintendo - in my school, people think of Nintendo as "that shitty company with the crap graphics and kiddy games", to which I reply "shitty company? Oh no, they ain't. Crap graphics? Go look at Skyward Sword. Kiddy games? You should play Metroid Prime."



Nintendo has to have a completely different strategy than Sony and Microsoft. They'll let the other two companies play their dick-comparison game but Nintendo's market has always been ambivalent about it (except us tech kiddies that have grown up with Nintendo and want them to be more up-to-speed - me sort of included haha). It's too much to tackle both kinds of demographics, but that's actually why nintendo can ignore the spec-comparisons - because they're the company with the most exclusive titles of any other console, and they have the biggest grip on the younger markets while Sony and Microsoft have to fight over the 18-24 male demographic. Nintendo lived through the last gen with the Wii and the Wii U, though looking bleak right now, I can almost guarantee will live because the parents will buy it for the kids, and the kids will get their mario/pokemon/zelda/ssb/metroid/etc.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2013)

That's the thing too. Least Nintendo has games you know are going to be for Nintendo, whereas other 3rd parties can go where-ever they want.
That being said I'd like to see new IP characters for Nintendo but at least they have a brand/mascot. I really can't say the same for Sony or Microsoft. In a sense it's developer hell because the guys who should be branding IP for their company kinda don't. At least with Nintendo even though they had poor 3rd party in the past at least in house they know how to develop for their own console.

In a sense it's like sending all the parts to make an automobile to China, but in turn China isn't making their own cars - least cars recognizable globally. So MS and PS are almost like China. I say *almost* because there are a bit of an exception.



Zydala said:


> Nintendo has to have a completely different strategy than Sony and Microsoft. They'll let the other two companies play their dick-comparison game but Nintendo's market has always been ambivalent about it (except us tech kiddies that have grown up with Nintendo and want them to be more up-to-speed - me sort of included haha). It's too much to tackle both kinds of demographics, but that's actually why nintendo can ignore the spec-comparisons - because they're the company with the most exclusive titles of any other console, and they have the biggest grip on the younger markets while Sony and Microsoft have to fight over the 18-24 male demographic. Nintendo lived through the last gen with the Wii and the Wii U, though looking bleak right now, I can almost guarantee will live because the parents will buy it for the kids, and the kids will get their mario/pokemon/zelda/ssb/metroid/etc.



I'm not sure if it's just younger kids since it brought on a lot of casuals with the Wii and motion. Even if people found the stuff a gimmick it was kinda nice to see Elderly folks enjoying Wii sports in retirement homes instead of being left to rot and die next to the uneaten portion of creamed corn.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 24, 2013)

Azure said:


> oh look another 5 year, minimally modifiable, inevitably buggy, proprietary software laden, middling graphic piece of shit. ill pass and stick with my computer, it already has better graphics and more playability than any console will ever have ever.



Forza

Halo

Gears

As good as my PC is, and as much more powerful it is than consoles (though the up coming machines will surely repeat the 2 years or so superior visuals that mark console generation changes), there will always be some games I can only play on consoles, or indeed would prefer to to play a big TV with surround sound and friends handy to watch for shits and giggles.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 24, 2013)

I half-agree with Fernin. First and foremost, I am a PC gamer and I much prefer PC games and playing PC versions of games that are on console.

But there are console exclusives, sadly. Like Monster Hunter (unless Capcom release _Frontier_ in the US/EU al-fucking-ready) and Heavy Rain, and Queers of Whore. I like all those games but I won't get them on my PC.


----------



## Azure (Feb 24, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Forza
> 
> Halo
> 
> ...


there are more than enough shooting and racing games that you dont need to spend 400 buxx on what amounts to a paperweight with proprietary titles. as far as graphics(despite the fact that many console ports on the computer run higher graphicswise), for the original speculation price of the PS3(which often went higher than 1,000 dollars, and even its base price of about 400ish) you could pretty much buy the new current graphics card and some good ram, and shove it into a machine, and voila you have equal graphics. and HDTV? get a cable. im just saying that peoples money is better spent, but i guess somebody has to give japan money for their plastic bananas.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2013)

Azure said:


> oh look another 5 year, minimally modifiable, inevitably buggy, proprietary software laden, middling graphic piece of shit. ill pass and stick with my computer, it already has better graphics and more playability than any console will ever have ever.


And people are wondering why console sales across the board are down, even for the wiiu it's sales have been down the crapper, all while computer gaming is making a comeback?


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2013)

PC gaming is up, true; it paves the way for the standards in gaming and absolutely won't die. But there's a lot of reasons the concept of consoles is still popular: not everyone has the knowledge (or feels like they're capable of) updating their PCs to get a better experience from gaming (I know it's easy but think of a six year-old trying to get their tech-dense dad to update a graphics card....), home set-up might not equate for it (i.e. one home computer but two TVs = less fighting over screen time if you buy a console), you have a laptop for your work/browsing that's not exactly easy to upgrade... or maybe you're weird like me and run Ubuntu...

Right now what keeps me from going to PC gaming is the fact that I'm in-between homes which means I don't have a place to build/set-up a computer (nor the funds actually), and my access to computers is a pretty-snazzy but limited 600 dollar laptop that I run Ubuntu on. It's good enough that I can run some good games on it (Bastion, Limbo, etc), but for now I gots my PS3 for bigger games/exclusives.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think consoles will completely die, but they do have to figure out a way to offer something to audiences in terms of gaming. Being another piece of entertainment equipment only goes so far. Reason for this is people jumping to the mobile market. People keep poo pooing saying it's different audiences. The problem is it's crossover audiences and how much time people are going to put into certain games. There are people who *have* have to play certain game titles for hours on end, but there's those who bought it because a friend has it, and it's fun to play co-op. However, if that friend likes other activities that a tablet or smartphone device can provide, it's less time that person will play on a console.

Soon that shifts attention to games they would play or spend time with in general. 

Part of the problem is bigger and better = more expensive. At least to the game makers eyes. This might work with some titles but not all. A person who may have spent 300 on a PS3 may now think, ok, I need a smartphone (phone costs about 200) and maybe a cheap tablet for (100) with that ability to travel and use it for more robust things, that means the console may not get as much use. This is because it's still a hefty investment for a device with limited use. 

I see just as many kids play on their parent cell phones (why...parents just do this unattended, no idea but whatever) and more so on the PS3 console. 

The other part of that is investment of time. Some games got smart with saves, but others still try to make save points a goal. This can change a person's investment strategy into a game to begin with. You spent a few hours trying to get to the next save point only to get killed and have to redo that time. A kid that plays Angry Birds only has to restart that level again and not have to worry about a few hours. Investment is much less of a punishment. 

Multi-tasking is still better with the other devices than consoles. Specially with the way kids operate these days - IMs going on, music blaring, a flick playing on netflix while playing their favorite game all at once.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2013)

The way consoles are progressing to be more relevant is to be complete media centers for the living room (hence all the shiny features these days). Sony is going to be having straight uploads of screenshots and videos to facebook and other social media links from the PS4, it's a blu-ray player, and already you can rent/stream movies and channels and sync your computer up with it; there's no way that Project Durango isn't going to be using SmartGlass or whatever they're calling it which will link up with your (windows) smartphone and tablets... even wii u has a new community center where people can hang out and post pictures and talk about games. Along with embracing smaller developers and giving them easier access to making games on the console, that's pretty much how they're going to have to stay relevant in people's homes now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2013)

Except even the WiiU's sales haven't been doing well.  Sure consoles may not die, but given their current decline rate in sales I seriously doubt that consoles will continue to that big of a deal in the future.

It's like typewriters.  People still use them though.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Except even the WiiU's sales haven't been doing well.  Sure consoles may not die, but given their current decline rate in sales I seriously doubt that consoles will continue to that big of a deal in the future.
> 
> It's like typewriters.  People still use them though.



It's true that consoles as we know them are probably not going to stick around much longer... a lot of people think this is probably the last "gen" of gaming consoles before we start heading technologically towards something more universal (i.e. that magical thing we can take everywhere and will do pretty much anything)

WiiU actually hasn't been doing as bad as everyone is saying. It sold faster than the first Wii did in its first three weeks, and while adoption rates aren't like last time ("It prints moooneeeyyy"), it's been faster than a lot of previous successful consoles  and its expected to pick up by next year when more games for it come out. Like I said earlier, Nintendo is a completely different market and has a completely different approach to its demographic and brand name. It makes waaaayyy more first-party games that will sell consoles. They're staying relevant, but they'll have to look at evolving in the next decade differently than Sony of Microsoft.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2013)

Zydala said:


> WiiU actually hasn't been doing as bad as everyone is saying. It sold faster than the first Wii did in its first three weeks, and while adoption rates aren't like last time ("It prints moooneeeyyy"), it's been faster than a lot of previous successful consoles  and its expected to pick up by next year when more games for it come out.


That's more bullshit than a bull's lower intestine and you know it.  The Wii sold 600k units in the first 8 days, whereas the wiiu sold 890k units in the first six weeks.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> That's more bullshit than a bull's lower intestine and you know it.  The Wii sold 600k units in the first 8 days, whereas the wiiu sold 890k units in the first six weeks.



I amend my statement after looking up some data; it appears I was focused on one particular retailer, of which it sold faster than the wii at launch. Won't name retailer because I work for said retailer and don't wanna get in trouble (cough cough). So yes you're right. The launch was still impressive considering the price mark-up of $100 compared to the Wii; but at the moment it does indeed need some more support from games, especially first-party ones. Rayman Legends was SUPPOSED to come out next month exclusively but now that Ubisoft decided to make it a universal launch in September (against the own studio's wishes!), there's even less of a reason to get one until later this year :[


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 24, 2013)

The thing about focusing on the shiny is it has a potential of backfiring greatly. Now, sharing games (ie what you're playing in streaming format) I don't have much of an issue with. But social media stuff like Facebook and Twitter can backfire. Facebook, even with "Facebook Fatigue" got a resurgence because of the mobile market. I can't see it working well for console since it still feels like "online diaries" Kinda hard to feel great liking someone's boobie pix on FB on a 55" screen while Mom walks by asking if you want supper 

So smartphones ended up being better to hide such things lol.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 25, 2013)

Azure said:


> there are more than enough shooting and racing games that you dont need to spend 400 buxx on what amounts to a paperweight with proprietary titles. as far as graphics(despite the fact that many console ports on the computer run higher graphicswise), for the original speculation price of the PS3(which often went higher than 1,000 dollars, and even its base price of about 400ish) you could pretty much buy the new current graphics card and some good ram, and shove it into a machine, and voila you have equal graphics. and HDTV? get a cable. im just saying that peoples money is better spent, but i guess somebody has to give japan money for their plastic bananas.



You're amusingly hostile about the whole situation. Not sure why, but it is kinda funny.

Anyways, my point is, my computer (3770k+680+16gb ram+maximus V extreme) is vastly more powerful than the current consoles, and statistically superior to the upcoming consoles. In spite of this there are games I prefer to play on consoles. You say there's all kinds of shooting and racing games on PC for me to play, yet none of them are Halo, Gears, or Forza. I enjoy the specific storylines of Halo/Gear and I like the Forza community focus and functionality. Those things aren't on PC. You see what I'm getting at? Further more, so you think I should haul my tower across the house whenever friends come over and we want to fuck around with some games? How about multiplayer lulz, don't get much split screen on PCs, how about the long ass cable I'd need, or how about the proper surround sound equipment, or how about the fact that even good TVs still have 3-4ms delays that aren't present on moniters, something console games are designed with in mind yet PC games are not. How about the space issues? And so forth and so on.

My PC has a place. My consoles have thier place. They're not the same place, nor do they have the same effects in how they operate in my house. So I chose to have both, and enjoy them as I will. If you don't like how I chose to do things. Get over it.


----------

